
Tulsa Doubles Down on Paying Remote Workers $10k to Move There - rhinoh
https://www.routefifty.com/finance/2020/01/tulsa-doubling-down-remote-worker-recruitment/162220/
======
bediger4000
This article doesn't address whether Tulsa, State of Oklahoma, or Topeka have
addressed some of the underlying reasons why tech workers (who, after all,
have opportunities elsewhere, and can leave) might not choose Tulsa, Topeka,
Oklahoma or Kansas.

Does OK or KS have those weird "Noncompete laws" that prevent people from
changing jobs? What about the "intellectual property" laws where your employer
owns all of your ideas, even if they're not work-related, and worked on after
hours?

KS public education is a disaster after 8 years of Opposite World "growth-
oriented" tax policies. In fact, the entire state of Kansas appears down-at-
the-heel, apparently because of the low tax revenues under Gov. Brownback's
economic policies. Population growth seems to have fallen off a cliff since
2010:
[https://www.macrotrends.net/states/kansas/population](https://www.macrotrends.net/states/kansas/population)
Oklahoma doesn't seem to have suffer quite as much of drop in population
growth.

Looks like Oklahoma's public education is at least as bad as Kansas':
[https://www.edmondsun.com/opinion/columns/oklahoma-s-
dismal-...](https://www.edmondsun.com/opinion/columns/oklahoma-s-dismal-
public-education-ranking/article_1603d0c0-24a5-11e9-82de-83f7b6bb1a05.html)

How are you going to retain younger workers with children if your public
education system is so poor? And let's not even get into the issues like
shying away from teaching facts like evolution.

Paying "remote workers" $10k to live someplace for a year strikes me as a
doctrinaire free market solution to a problem that has many more real causes
than just money.

